# Cut Out From a Semi-Truck Tire



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

I have an opportunity to cut out a colony from a semi-truck tire. The metal wheel is still in place, the tire and wheel are not attached to a truck. They are leaning up against a pile of other tires. The tire has a hole in it from a blow out, and the bees use that as their entrance. They have survived at least 2 winters on their own, and apparently (the land owner tells me he thinks so) have a large population already this spring. Sounds like great stock. I've done a cut out on a poly tank before, and was surprised that using a sawzall on it wasn't super disturbing, but I'm not sure about the rubber tire. If I try to cut it open with a sawzall will they just get super pissed? Has anyone done a cut out from a tire before? Any advice? Really just exposing the colony is the only thing I'm wondering about...

Thanks!


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

I've heard of africanized bees being in tires but I wouldn't think that is the case up in your area.

If you can, cut through the side of the tire...the tread area has the belt package and could possibly be be a mess to cut...with a sawzall it might be ok, but I don't know. The sidewall should only have one or two actual plies in it to cut through. And, of course, the bead area is a bundle of wires but I wouldn't think you'll be cutting there. I don't think it is going to be an easy cut out but I hope I'm wrong!!

As for vibration...it's rubber so you'll probably get some. Check your local yellow pages for someone who foam fills commercial/construction tires...to put new tires on they have to cut the old foam-filled ones off...they should be able to tell you what type of blade works best and an idea of the vibration.

Best wishes!
Ed


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Hmmm...I've cut old tires with finely serrated steak knives...work like a charm (the ones with little, TINY teeth, not the ones with rounded cut-outs and teeth in between; those just vibrate it a lot). As far as the sawzall, I wouldn't try it...would heat the rubber (and thus the hive) up a LOT as the rubber will (grab) the sides of the blade...not to mention how much vulcanized tires STINK when they get too hot! (and yes, I know they're not made from REAL rubber now...various polyester/vinyl-ish resins mixed together)


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm seeing info about using a sharp knife (good box cutter) to cut away the sidewall, which is likely enough for me. Other suggestions on the net seem to be a dremel tool with metal cutoff attachment, or an angle grinder with a thin metal cutting disc. Or reciprocating saw. All of which I already own, so at least that is in my favor... When I go to look at the colony I think I'll bring out a good box cutter and see how easy the sidewall can be removed...


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

I was wondering about a serrated knife as well. I guess I could bring a few knives and see if any work better then others. All our steak knives have pretty big circular serrations though...


----------



## Tazcan (Mar 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt-Me4DQQAc
There are other videos that may be of some help also.
Good luck , hope to see some photos of them soon.


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

This guy makes it look easy and I am encouraged by seeing it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfID9TxFA_0


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Just remember:
Car tire = 35-42psi avg recommended max pressure
Commercial Truck Tire = 125psi avg recommended max pressure

...which sounds like it'd be easier to cut with a utility knife? Those are 16-ply tires, I'd have something serrated handy, even if I had to go spend $4-5 at Wal-Mart to get it 

Actually, I *believe* the last knife I used for cutting a tire was one of the steak knives from this exact set.

P.S. Another thought I just had...the "penny-cutter" shears we used for cutting kevlar vests off of casualties when I was a medic in the army might work too...*possibly* could even cut through the steel cable in the bead.


----------



## swatkins (Jun 19, 2010)

Last year I removed a hive from a buried truck tire.. The land owner was mowing and hit the tire. The girls were really upset and came after him on the tractor... I had a battery powered sawzall and it made short work out of the tire's sidewall. I used a blade that is made for cutting wood with nails and it cut really well.. There are no steel belts in the sidewall so whatever you use make sure you go in from the side.

Here are the pictures we took as we worked...http://whitehalltexas.com/jm/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=45&Itemid=107

There was a lot of comb to remove and it was attached to the piece of the tire I removed... I was able to easily remove it from the tire and placed it inside a box to protect it as I was removing foundation and rubber banding it into the frames... Took about 30 minutes from start to finish.. There was very little food in the comb and only caped brood with a small patch of eggs I thought this was due to the drought. The Bees didn't appreciate the nice home I gave them and left the next morning.  

Have fun...

Steve


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome Steve, thanks for the info. Sounds like it's worth it to experiment with the sawzall.. Although with your tire buried, I bet it helped dampen the vibration a lot.. Although since the comb was on the piece you were cutting, they still would have been jostled pretty good.. hmm.. Well at least I know it will be a heck of a lot of fun!


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Capricorn said:


> <snip>When I go to look at the colony I think I'll bring out a good box cutter and see how easy the sidewall can be removed...


Have fun.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Capricorn...Have you considered, just leaving them in the tire, and trap out a few starts from it each year. No interruption for the bees, and you can take starts from it from now on each year by trapping.

cchoganjr


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

cchoganjr,

The land owner wants to clear out the area. He made an off hand comment about how he didn't want to just toss the tire down in the ditch, but... I had thought about picking it up and hauling it home, but with the metal wheel still in there, I'm guessing it weighs a fair amount. He mentioned being willing to pick it up with a loader and put it in a trailer if I wanted, but then I have to unload, and find a spot for the tire.... Cut out just seems more straight forward.


----------



## buzz abbott (Mar 6, 2012)

run a rope thru a lug hole and hang it from a tree.


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

Here is the photo.. I don't think a utility knife is going to cut it. As I see it, the sawzall may be my only choice. The owner would like them gone in the next 3-4 weeks. Maybe just suit up tight, and sawzall it open, and then wait a while for them to calm down..


----------



## swatkins (Jun 19, 2010)

I say just go for it  

The one I did was not that bad at all. Just use a short blade with medium teeth, stay in the side wall to avoid the metal bands and it will cut like hot butter... Make sure to keep the "foot" of the sawzall hard against the tire as that will keep the vibrations down and it will cut faster...


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Bees in the side of the tire that is away from the camera? Looks like more overhead protection for them there.

Ed


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I am with Cleo take it home and set it up just like it sets and think about it for a while then as Cleo said get more starts off it, That is why I like beekeeping so much so many different things to do:thumbsup:


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

Intheswamp said:


> Bees in the side of the tire that is away from the camera?


The bees have comb in the tire that is upright. They use the blowout holes as their entrance.


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, I took care of it this weekend  It went about how I expected.. The tire was harder to cut then I had hoped, but the bees calmed down once the cutting was over. The sidewall of the tire was thick, maybe an inch and a half, and it was steel belted through the sidewall as well... A saw blade that was wide and had large teeth ended up cutting the best, but it took a lot to cut it. Once it was open it was just a normal cutout. About half, maybe a little less, of the combs had vibrated free and could just be removed without cutting or breaking anymore. I never did see the queen... The bees are packed into a single medium. When I move them home I will set them up over a deep and then they should have plenty of room. They had no capped honey, and just a bit of open nectar. Looks like I'll be feeding these guys till the flow kicks in good.




























All in all it was loads of fun, as always


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh, one tip I found and could pass on.. When cutting into the tire, the bees would come pouring out, obviously... I found that by throwing some burlap over the entrance, it slowed them down, and much less came at me to tell me they didn't want me sawz-alling into their home.. Seemed like a good trick that I will remember for the future.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Good Job! Looks like you got a nice hive out of there. Also, I see quite a bit of capped drone brood in there; did you find any swarm cells during the cut-out?


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

No swarm cells. I had brought a nuc along too in order to split if I found cells. There was a lot of drone brood, and a lot of normal brood as well. I think they would have had queen cells going if they would have had more food available. They are super low on food. It was interesting to see how they behaved around the queen cups. They kept popping in and checking on them. It was hard to get a look into the cups since there was always a bee head deep in it.

All in all it was a heck of a lot of fun.


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

Did an inspection on the new colony this weekend. Gave them a deep under neath, and a pollen patty, and topped off sugar water. Good news was that I found the queen on the first frame I pulled


----------

